# Be quiet! Silent Wings 3 plant PCGH eine PCGH Edition?



## BenGun_ (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo, habe bei Facebook erfahren, dass im Oktober die neuen Silent Wings 3 raus kommen. Diese sollen auch Radiator tauglich sein. Plant PCGH evtl. eine PCGH Edition? 
Vielleicht eine Abstimmung machen ob Interesse besteht?


----------



## ButchFury (5. Juni 2015)

Bei mir wäre das Interesse unglaublich hoch!


----------



## Kamano (8. Juni 2015)

Hmm.... sollte man da nicht erst mal abwarten, ob sich überhaupt eine Überarbeitung von PCGH lohnt?


----------



## BenGun_ (8. Juni 2015)

Wenn ist es ja nur die reine Farbgebung.
Da wären für mich persönlich die weißen sehr interessant.


----------



## Dynamitarde (8. Juni 2015)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Wenn ist es ja nur die reine Farbgebung.
> Da wären für mich persönlich die weißen sehr interessant.


Ich auch haben wollen
Würde mir diesmal auch gleich 10 St. kaufen.


----------



## marvinj (9. Juni 2015)

Viel machen wird PCGH a nicht. Halt echt nur die Farbe. Da es aber kaum weiße Lüfter am MArkt gibt, durchaus interessant. Allerdings nicht für mich


----------

